# Antique Pot Belly Stove Pipe



## bookpile (Mar 14, 2017)

Hi,

I spend most of my time over on the pellet forum but I just bought a tiny pot belly stove with a patent date of 1868 that was made locally.

I am guessing that this takes a 4" pipe. I am planning on coming up, elbow, through the wall, elbow, and then above the roof line. Can this all be single wall pipe? Do they even make double wall 4" pipe that isn't for pellet stoves?

This will be in my hobby wood shop that is detached from the house. The inside and outside of the wall is cinder block so no combustible material. I would be lucky if I will get to run this 3-4 days per month in winter so extra cleaning isn't a big deal to me.

Thanks for any help,

Travis


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2017)

There are some firm safety rules for installing that stove. It will need to be 36" from any combustibles and have a properly insulated hearth. If the wall is cinderblock no problem then. The flue pipe will need to change to class A chimney pipe as soon as it exits the room. 5" may be the closest you get.


----------



## bholler (Mar 15, 2017)

I know olympia will make 4" class a but if I were you I would probably just go with 6" that way when you decide that you dont like loading wood every 30 mins or so you can put in a different stove without changing the chimney


----------



## bookpile (Mar 15, 2017)

Ok, it sits on a concrete slab too so no issues there.

Is there any problems going with a bigger pipe as far as draft? I was thinking 6" might be cheaper anyway as it's more readily available. I'm having a bit of sticker shock on the pipe.

Think I could leave it 12" away from the cinder block exterior wall with no I'll effects?


----------



## begreen (Mar 15, 2017)

Yes, the chimney pipe can be 12" away from the wall, but for best performance try to keep the horizontal run as short as possible. By 5" I meant the smallest conventionally available chimney pipe.
http://www.woodstovepro.com/store/C...pe/Wood-All-Fuel-Piping/5-inch/DuraTech-c187/


----------

